# Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5



## Snowtaex (13. November 2017)

Was haltet ihr von dem Teil?
Zurzeit habe ich noch ne alte X-Fi und wuerde gerne mal wieder Nachruesten
Hab auch schon paar Youtube Videos geguckt und ist eher durchweg positiv, doch wie sieht es im Vergleich mit der ZxR aus? (Die ist ja nochmal 50 Euro teurer, aber halt auch alt)

Ansonsten wuerde ich mich auch noch fuer ne Externe Interessieren wie z.B. Sound Blaster X7 oder E5, falls die nochmal besser sein sollten


----------



## JackA (13. November 2017)

Ja, und was soll daran angeschlossen werden? Gurken? Bananen? Bierflaschen?


----------



## Snowtaex (13. November 2017)

Nur Headphones (Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro - 250 Ohm) und normale Lautsprecher


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. November 2017)

Überteuertes RGB Kinderspielzeug, das halte ich davon.


----------



## Ericius (13. November 2017)

Bin auch noch skeptisch, habe nach wie vor keinen ernstzunehmenden Review gefunden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. November 2017)

Snowtaex schrieb:


> Nur Headphones (Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro - 250 Ohm) und normale Lautsprecher



was sind denn normale Lautsprecher bei dir?


----------



## Snowtaex (14. November 2017)

Stinknormale, habe ja jetzt nichts spezielles in Kopf - mir gehts auch eher um den Sound ueber Kopfhoerer fuer Games (:
Meine jetztige wird mir zu alt 

Die Frage ist mehr oder weniger AE-5 oder doch lieber ZxR :l


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. November 2017)

dann gibts halt keine Hilfe...


----------



## JackA (14. November 2017)

Also die X-Fi waren ja zum Teil ganz brauchbar, je nachdem welches Modell.
Wenn du nen Upgrade willst, würde ich definitiv auf extern setzen und dann aber nicht so teuer wie die Creative X7, die haben ja nen Arsch offen.
Normaler DAC oder Creative G5, dazu nen digital Stereoverstärker für passive Lautsprecher oder gleich aktive, dann kommst du wesentlich günstiger davon.


----------



## Snowtaex (14. November 2017)

Also im Grunde genommen nutze ich die Soundkarte nur fuer Shooter wie Cs:Go und Musik, von daher weiss ich nicht ob es sich ueberhaupt fuer mich lohnt zu Upgraden aber ich wollte mich halt mal erkundingen  
Auch mit dem RGB finde ich ganz nett und gibts zurzeit schon fuer 120 Euro, wuerde es sich den lohnen von der alten X-Fi Model: SB0880 ( Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional 70SB088600002 Sound Card - Newegg.com )


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. November 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Also die X-Fi waren ja zum Teil ganz brauchbar, je nachdem welches Modell.
> Wenn du nen Upgrade willst, würde ich definitiv auf extern setzen und dann aber nicht so teuer wie die Creative X7, die haben ja nen Arsch offen.
> Normaler DAC oder Creative G5, dazu nen digital Stereoverstärker für passive Lautsprecher oder gleich aktive, dann kommst du wesentlich günstiger davon.



Die X7 ist günstig für das was sie kann...


----------



## JackA (15. November 2017)

Ja, sie ist einzigartig mit ihrem Funktionsumfang, das geb ich zu.
Trotzdem komme ich, wenn ich das Alles modular aufbaue, günstiger davon.
Creative G5 120€
Sabaj A3 76€
Da spart man sich einiges.


----------



## Snowtaex (15. November 2017)

Gibt es sonst eig noch guter Hersteller im High-End Bereich statts Creative? Wuerde auch gerne mal bei anderen Herstellern schauen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (15. November 2017)

Wenn es intern sein soll gibt es eigentlich nur Crative und Asus. Wenn es auch Extern sein darf gibt es unzählige Anbieter verschiedenster Lösungen.


----------



## JackA (15. November 2017)

Snowtaex schrieb:


> High-End Bereich


Sei mit dem Begriff vorsichtig, hier sind wir in Regionen von paar Tausend Euro, wenn du High-End willst.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. November 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist einzigartig mit ihrem Funktionsumfang, das geb ich zu.
> Trotzdem komme ich, wenn ich das Alles modular aufbaue, günstiger davon.
> Creative G5 120€
> Sabaj A3 76€
> Da spart man sich einiges.



ist dann aber auch nicht ganz die Qualität


----------



## razrone12 (15. November 2017)

Also ich hab von einer auzentech home Theater HD (quasi auch ne x-fi..) auf die soundblaster z gewechselt. Grund war einfach das sich die auzentech unter Windows 10 selbst mit Pax oder danielk Treiber nicht mehr installieren ließ.. Soundtechnisch merke ich da keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.

Kurz gesagt wenn deine x-fi noch ohne Probleme läuft würde ich da auch nix wechseln. Die neue hat in meinen Augen gegenüber den x-fi oder soundblaster z etc. Modellen keinen nennenswerten Vorteil.

Schade dass der Bereich so verschlafen ist.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (16. November 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> ist dann aber auch nicht ganz die Qualität


Was macht die X7 besser?


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. November 2017)

vermutlich besserer Verstärker (ist zumindest so gut wie nen Denon PMA 50), KHV-Ausgang mit nur 1Ohm, wechselbare OPAMPs, Möglichkeiten für Subwoofer etc. 
Hatte vorher auch viel Zeug von SMSL und bin am Ende bei der X7 gelandet.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (17. November 2017)

Snowtaex schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst eig noch guter Hersteller im High-End Bereich statts Creative? Wuerde auch gerne mal bei anderen Herstellern schauen



lol....Creative und High End in einem Satz, ist wie: Dacia Logan und schnelle Runde auf der Nordschleife


----------



## Malker (4. Dezember 2017)

Im Forum gibt es ja nicht wenige Gegenstimmen dazu, dass die AE5 in ihrer Wiedergabe dem Onboard Chips überlegen ist. Im Test der PCG wird  etwas anderes behauptet. Ich z.B. nutze gerade den SupremeFX auf dem Asus Ranger VIII Board gepaart mit dem Beyerdynamic Custom Pro Kopfhörer. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, die Mitten kommen nicht klar genug heraus und überlege gerade ob das mit einer dezidierten Karte besser dargestellt wird. Meinungen sind willkomen.


----------



## MrPe (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe das ASUS Maximus VIII Hero seit knapp 1,5 Jahren. Jetzt habe ich mir zunächst testweise die AE-5 geholt (mit Rückgaberecht bis 31.01.2018 bei Amazon). Daran betreibe ich ein Z-640 System von Logitech und von Creative die Sound BlasterX H5 Tournament Edition. Ich war skeptisch, da die Onboard-Audiosektion des ASUS-Boards schon relativ gut aufgestellt ist. Aber die Kopfhörer-Verstärkung ist wirklich besser als vom ASUS-Board. In BF1 ist die räumliche Ortung der Geräusche speziell mit dem Z-640 besser. Über die H5 TE ist nun auch im Bassbereich richtig Druck. Darüber hinaus finde ich die Software frischer und die Möglichkeiten der Optimierung bei Creative besser als bei ASUS (onboard). Das RGB-Bling Bling ist nice to have, aber was bitteschön blinkt aktuell nicht im Rechner? Grafikkarte, Mainboard, Tastatur, Maus, RGB-Stripes... nun halt auch die Soundkarte. Ich werde die Karte wohl behalten und in naher Zukunft ein vernünftiges Soundsystem von Teufel ranhängen. Zumindest mit meinem Setup sind die Unterschiede aber nicht so groß, dass man unbedingt vom ASUS-Onboard-Sound ala Maximus VIII Hero auf die AE-5 wechseln müsste. Welten liegen definitiv nicht dazwischen. Wem die knapp 130 Euro aber nicht wehtun, der macht mit der Karte nix falsch. Bei der Grafik habe ich mir ja auch ne 1080Ti OC von ASUS gegönnt. Deshalb sind im Soundbereich 130 Euro ein Schnäppchen dagegen...


----------



## Malker (4. Dezember 2017)

Ok danke für deine Rückmeldung. Ich probier sie einfach mal aus. Muss ich eigentlich dem Onboard soundchip im Bios deaktiveren und
die nötigen Treiber deinstallieren? Bei meiner xfi vor hundert Jahren war das ja empfohlen um Konflikte zu vermeiden.


----------



## MrPe (4. Dezember 2017)

Also ich hab sowohl sämtliche Treiber und Programme von ASUS als auch das Sound Blaster Lite - Programm von Creative (gabs zu den H5 TE dazu) deinstalliert. Dann den Onboard-Sound im UEFI (Azalia) deaktiviert. Nutze nur noch Sound Blaster Connect 2. Bisher ohne Abstürze oder sonstiger Probleme. Ein "Muss" ist es bestimnmt nicht, wollte aber von vornherein sämtlichen Problemen diesbezüglich aus dem Weg gehen...
ASUS hat die SupremeFX Audio-Sektion unter anderem mit einem sog. DePop-Relais beworben, das ein Ploppen oder Knacksen der Lautsprecher beim An- und Ausschalten des Rechners verhindern sollte. Dieses hat bei mir nie funktioniert. Beim Ausschalten gab es stets ein "Bestätigungsploppen" aus den Speakern. Erst jetzt, wo die Lautsprecher an der AE-5 hängen, herrscht insbesondere beim Ausschalten Ruhe. Soviel zum Thema super Onboard-Audio-Sektion. Sicher nur ne Komfortsache, aber ist mir eben aufgefallen...


----------



## Pretender1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Habe die Soundkarte auch. Gibt es da Infos, warum manchmal die Beleuchtung nicht an ist wenn man den PC startet und manchmal ist sie an? Ist bei mir schwankend. Mal an mal aus.


----------



## Pretender1 (6. Januar 2018)

Noch eine Info?


----------



## Pretender1 (7. Januar 2018)

Das selbe Problem habe ich übrigens mit der Maus und der Tastatur. Manchmal ist die Beleuchtung an manchmal nicht.


----------



## GEChun (28. Mai 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich einen merkbaren wichtigen Unterschied zur SB Z oder Zx?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (28. Mai 2018)

Bei der zx ist diese tischbox dabei, bei der z nicht. Die verbaute Hardware ist identisch.


----------



## GEChun (28. Mai 2018)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Bei der zx ist diese tischbox dabei, bei der z nicht. Die verbaute Hardware ist identisch.



Ähh ja so war das nicht gemeint, war ehr in Bezug nehmend zur AE-5 gemeint...
Also:
Gibt es eigentlich einen merkbaren wichtigen Unterschied von der AE-5 zur SB Z oder Zx?

P.S. LED außen vorlassen die sind nicht wichtig! 
Das sehe ich selbst das die neu sind...


----------



## claster17 (29. Mai 2018)

Mir ist der präzisere Bass beim Wechsel von SBZ (bulk) auf AE-5 aufgefallen. Bei der SBZ klingt dieser im direkten Vergleich etwas dumpf.
Während die Surround-Simulation der SBZ über 30% immer künstlicher wirkte, klingt es mit der AE-5 selbst bei 100% Stärke noch akzeptabel. Ich beschränke mich allerdings auch hier auf 30%.

Von der Beleuchtung AE-5 kann ich sowieso nur abraten. Ich hatte bei Last auf der Grafikkarte Störgeräusche hören (ähnlich wie Spulenfiepen). Kaum war das Molex-Kabel ab, war Stille.
Bei der SBZ (bulk) konnte ich aufgrund der fehlenden Abschirmung auch in etwa die FPS der GraKa raushören.


----------



## JackA (29. Mai 2018)

Präziserer Bass durch ne andere sehr ähnliche Soundkarte? hört sich für mich wie Autosuggetion an, zumindest an Lautsprechern. Bei Kopfhörern kanns gut sein, sofern die AE-5 mehr Leistung bietet, dass Kopfhörer, die mit mehr Leistung besser performen, dann vor Allem im Bassbereich besser spielen.
Wobei ich aber bei solchen Kopfhörern und für das Geld der AE-5, mir einen Hifi-DAC+KHV holen würde. Dann bin ich softwareunabhängig, hab mehr Leistung, das schickere Aussehen und nen Drehregler auf dem Schreibtisch.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFBvvlebSmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDbh7yDVFL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NMlWg-7Crg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## claster17 (29. Mai 2018)

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm verwende. Lautsprecher hab ich keine.


----------



## GEChun (29. Mai 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Mir ist der präzisere Bass beim Wechsel von SBZ (bulk) auf AE-5 aufgefallen. Bei der SBZ klingt dieser im direkten Vergleich etwas dumpf.
> Während die Surround-Simulation der SBZ über 30% immer künstlicher wirkte, klingt es mit der AE-5 selbst bei 100% Stärke noch akzeptabel. Ich beschränke mich allerdings auch hier auf 30%.
> 
> Von der Beleuchtung AE-5 kann ich sowieso nur abraten. Ich hatte bei Last auf der Grafikkarte Störgeräusche hören (ähnlich wie Spulenfiepen). Kaum war das Molex-Kabel ab, war Stille.
> Bei der SBZ (bulk) konnte ich aufgrund der fehlenden Abschirmung auch in etwa die FPS der GraKa raushören.



Sehr interessant, ich nutze Hauptsächlich Kopfhörer wenn ich am PC bin.
Nur ob es sich für ein Sennheiser Game One lohnt weiß ich nicht...  

Wenn ich dann mal Musik höre geht das ganze so oder so über einen Verstärker da ist der Output dann quasi egal.
Oder gibts 5.1 Musik?  

Wie ich von dem Thema keine Ahnung hab, ist ja gruselig


----------



## Ruvinio (9. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch die AE-5 an einem Asus Z170-A. Hören tue ich mit einem Edifier C2 2.1 System (war 2010 ein wirklich gutes Einsteigersystem) oder mit Marshall Monitor OverEars.
Der Klang ist im Vergleich zum Onboard-Sound wirklich besser. Präziser, bessere Auflösung und bessere Stereo-Trennung. Bei Musik (sofern diese auch in guter Qualität vorliegt) wird man den Unterschied sofort bemerken.
Wirklich schön ist auch der virtuelle 7.1-Raumklang mit Kopfhörern, das funktioniert wirklich gut.

Manko: Ich habe, wie Cluster17 bereits schrieb, bei Stille auch diese Störgeräusche, wenn ich mit Kopfhörern höre. Man kann dann z.B. jede Mausbewegung hören. Habe das Molex-Kabel zwar angeschlossen, aber die Beleuchtung ist sowieso aus. Werde das Kabel morgen mal trennen und hören, ob es sich damit erledigt hat.


----------



## JackA (9. Juni 2018)

Man könnte auch einfach nur das erste von den 3 von mir geposteten Videos ansehen, was nur ein paar Beiträge über deinem ist. Interne Soundkarte neigen zu Interferenzen! da hört man halt mal Systemgeräusche, selbst Schuld.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (10. Juni 2018)

Aber Jacka$$, die hat doch RGB und kann leuchten, die muss doch super sein.


----------



## Don R. (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Kurze Frage: Kann man bei der Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 wie bei den alten X-fi/z/zx im Treiber einfach zwischen Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher umstellen? Da bei mir ein Headset  (Sennheiser PC 161) und ein 6.1 creative inspire  6700 dran hängt wäre dies ein must have.

Merci schon mal.


----------



## Ruvinio (5. Juli 2018)

Ja, über Soundblaster Connect unter "Konfiguration".


----------



## Juli96 (18. August 2018)

Hallo,

es gibt ja schon einige Themen zu dieser karte, aber da hier noch andere mit ähnlichen Problemen waren, hoffe ich mal dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Unzwar habe ich diese karte auch seit ein paaar Tagen und muss leider feststellen, dass ich bei Last auf der grafikkarte Störgeräusche auf dem rechten Hörer bekomme, egal welchen Anschluss auf der Rückseite ich nehme. Benutze ich den Anschluss am frontpanel tritt das problem nicht auf, aber da habe ich ein leichtes grundrauschen. Den Molexstecker habe ich schon abgemacht, aber das hat nicht geholfen. Eigentlich ist sie ja abgeschirmt und zumindest der Kopfhörerrausgang ist von der Blende entkoppelt, deswegen verstehe ich das nicht so ganz. Ich wüsste nicht was ich dagegen noch machen könnte, habe auch schon verschiedene PCIe-Slots probiert. Denkt ihr dass ist ein Problem, das sich mit einem Umtusch durch eine neue Karte beheben lässt oder ist es eher ein Problem der gesamten Serie und ich sollte auf eine ganz andere Lösung (vielleicht extern) setzen? Oder habt ihr  noch Ideen wie ich das beheben könnte? Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------

